# Should Be Getting A New Bike Soon



## mach 0.0013137

Been without a bike for the past 3 1/2 years









All being well I intend to get a new Suzuki RV125 soon, probably not everyones cup of fair trade but due to my arthritis the size & weight suit me and I rather like the style









(photo by Suzuki GB)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Another photo this time taken from ebay..


----------



## JonF

Looks much nicer in the blue.

I'd be a bit worried about the lack of power. Personally I wouldn't go any smaller than about a 400, coz I get scared of traffic that can go faster than me. All down to personal circumstances I guess. Hope you like at anyway.

JonF


----------



## JoT

Looks quite cool Mac ... should be good for bombing around Leicester


----------



## hakim

Very nice! I've never seen one of these before. Love the black version and those big takkies and large exhaust









How much does it cost Mach?


----------



## JoT

hakim said:


> ..... and those big takkies .......










I haven't heard that expression for ages


----------



## MarkF

Looks great................................................ if you are a leprechaun.









Exactly how tall are you Mac?

Seriously, they look cool, a lot of kids have them near me, they look just like the old RV from the 70's, was that a 2 stroke? I'd agree with Jon's comments though, they are underpowered (unless you really are a leprechaun) and you are limited to short journey's, seems like an expensive toy, albeit a good looking one.. Why not get something like a BMW F650, you can lower the seat height on them and they are as tough as old boots and will get you anywhere.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Thanks for the comments guys, I know it isn`t a particularly powerful or fast bike but I`ve grown out of the need for tearing round trying to wear down foot rests
















Over the past 30 odd years I`ve owned loads of bikes from a Honda ST50 Dax through Kawasaki KH250 & A1 Samurai, Enfield India 350,Suzuki GT500, BSAM21 (600SV), Ural & Dnieper 650`s to a BMW R80 and have ridden loads of others including a Kawasaki K650, Suzuki GT750, Bonnie 750, Trident , BMWR100 etc and have enjoyed them all









Well apart from the Bonnie & Trident which were both, IMO, a complete pile of
















For it`s intended use ie pottering around into town or to work (when it`s a nice day, commited fair weather rider me







) and taking into account my arthritis the RV125 suits my needs and anyway I like it









BTW I did consider a Honda Monkey Bike before deciding on the RV























Hakim it`s going to cost me Â£1995 OTR









Mark, I`m 5`8" @14 stone and was born in Scotland, leprechaun? I don`t think so
















BTW if you want to know what I look like check out the guy in the Kleenex advert who turns baby tortoises the right why up and help`s spiders, almost a spitting image in looks and temprament


----------



## MarkF

You know what's best Mac, but don't come crying to me when you are horizontal with your chin on the clocks and your boots on the indicators trying to keep up with the flow.









A monkey bike







I have always wanted one but at 6'1" it's never going to happen.









Will you come to Leeds on it?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

MarkF said:


> You know what's best Mac, but don't come crying to me when you are horizontal with your chin on the clocks and your boots on the indicators trying to keep up with the flow.


I`ve had my (un-) fair share of myopic car "sorry mate I didn`t see you" car drivers over the years so am aware of the risks









Well (apart from one local roundabout







) I`ll probably be able to zip in between the cars round here


















MarkF said:


> A monkey bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always wanted one but at 6'1" it's never going to happen.


I`ve got a copy of an interesting test on the Jincheng M50 Monkey Bike done by the Police Federation Magazine (I`ve just tried to find it again on the net without success







)

Anyway here`s a bit you might finding interesting...



> *"No sooner are you astride this tiny machine you feel comfortable and at ease. I`m 6ft and found it easy to control and ride, not the least bit cramped. Even my 6`4" pal who weighs sixteen stone, found it easy to use"*





MarkF said:


> Will you come to Leeds on it?










*STUPID BOY!!!*


----------



## Andy

It does actually look like a variation on the Monkey bike theme

Looks like fun.

Yamaha do something very similar although off the top of my head I can't remember what it's called.

Speaking of monkey bikes.

They have quite a cult following in Japan.

Guy at Bats who brings in a lot of stuff from over there told me that owners spend Â£1000's on them.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Andy said:


> It does actually look like a variation on the Monkey bike theme
> 
> Looks like fun.
> 
> Yamaha do something very similar although off the top of my head I can't remember what it's called.
> 
> Speaking of monkey bikes.
> 
> They have quite a cult following in Japan.
> 
> Guy at Bats who brings in a lot of stuff from over there told me that owners spend Â£1000's on them.


There are firms in the UK who can get tuned 125cc engines made by specialist firms in Japan, gawd knows how fast they can go


----------



## pg tips

When you get it you can do stunts like on the show "Kick Start" remember that?

Perhaps you can ride it over your Matiz!


----------



## MIKE

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well apart from the Bonnie & Trident which were both, IMO, a complete pile of


----------



## mach 0.0013137

MIKE said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well apart from the Bonnie & Trident which were both, IMO, a complete pile of
Click to expand...

Very cool Mike









Obviously I meant one of these bone shaking stinkers


----------



## MIKE




----------



## mach 0.0013137

Obviously I meant one of these bone shaking stinkers


----------



## hakim

> mach 0.0013137 Posted Yesterday, 02:17 PM
> 
> Hakim it`s going to cost me Â£1995 OTR


Wow a bike like that for the cost of two Sinn U1's!







Pound to pound, thats good value for fun


----------



## JonW

Ahh the vanvan... great bike and theres a write up in Decembers TWO I think... Does anyone remember the 70s version in bright orange that had an interesting trait? The engine was offset in the frame and when stamping hard on the brake it used to throw itself to one side... quaint... we called it character then... but of course all bikes of the 70s are trying to kill you... I had one of the last RD350Rs in 1995, sold it to my ex when I bought a new 97 ZX6R. All was well until I wanted an R1 in 01 so I traded the RD and she had my 6R off me. The ride to chop the RD in was scary as hell with the old designed in the 70s 'bendy' tubular frame RD trying to kill me all the way into town after the stiff 6R... the ride home on my new R1 with varnished tyres in the rain was easy by comparison!


----------



## JonF

I'm with Mac about the Bonny, and to be honest most other British bikes of that time. Really are a prime example of the decline of British manufacturing, IMHO. Idiotic managers who didn't know their arse from their elbow, useless 'designers' who just warmed over thirty year old tat and skiving workers whose favourite tool was a lump hammer. Everyone to blame. Then they all get arsey coz we buy Jap bikes that work and don't piss oil everywhere.










Rant over. Must go and look at more watches.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

JonF said:


> I'm with Mac about the Bonny, and to be honest most other British bikes of that time. Really are a prime example of the decline of British manufacturing, IMHO. Idiotic managers who didn't know their arse from their elbow, useless 'designers' who just warmed over thirty year old tat and skiving workers whose favourite tool was a lump hammer. Everyone to blame. Then they all get arsey coz we buy Jap bikes that work and don't piss oil everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rant over. Must go and look at more watches.


This is a book I can highly recommend...



> The inside story of an industry which, as recently as the late 1960s, was the third largest dollar earner for Great Britain, after cars and whisky, recounting how it was mismanaged in later years. The book describes what caused the dramatic decline of the British motorcycle industry at the time when it had to face up to increasing competition from foreign manufacturers. It details the mass manufacture of motorcycles during World War II and illustrates little-known prototype and experimental motorcycles.


I gather it could also apply to most of the rest of British industry of the time


----------



## oldfogey

I hope you enjoy the new acquisition, Mach. If you're going back on two wheels after a break, remember to take it easy to begin with. I'm a biker too, a Honda VFR800i with Ohlins suspension and (not really road-going) 1966 BSA 650 Lightning. I'm a summer weekend rider these days, with my main jaunt of the year a long weekend to the Le Mans 24 hour race with a group of friends. I love riding, but fiancee isn't keen like many ladies, so it's a solo activity with mates from time to time.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

oldfogey said:


> I hope you enjoy the new acquisition, Mach. If you're going back on two wheels after a break, remember to take it easy to begin with. I'm a biker too, a Honda VFR800i with Ohlins suspension and (not really road-going) 1966 BSA 650 Lightning. I'm a summer weekend rider these days, with my main jaunt of the year a long weekend to the Le Mans 24 hour race with a group of friends. I love riding, but fiancee isn't keen like many ladies, so it's a solo activity with mates from time to time.


Thanks, it`s only been 3 1/2 years so not too long but I do intend to take it easy especiallly as the bike will be brand spanking new









Actually it`s my first new bike in 30 years, the last was a 650cc Dnieper MT-9 outfit in 1976


----------



## oldfogey

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Actually it`s my first new bike in 30 years, the last was a 650cc Dnieper MT-9 outfit in 1976


That's not a bike, it's a Reliant proxy!


----------



## Andy

What ever happened to the British bike industry ?

The same thing exactly that happened to the Swiss watch making industry.

They were complaicent, believing that they did not have, nor ever could have, any serious competion.

Then the Japanese obliterated them.

Arrogance is the fools virtue.


----------



## JonW

Found the issue now... TWO Feb 06 - it has the vanvan, KAwasaki 250, Enfield and the new triumph scrambler on the beach in an on-any-sunday style messabout... cool.


----------



## fredbloggs

That's a fun funky looking bike.++

Some of those 125's don't look so much like 125's anymore do they?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Well I finally picked up the RV125 today, working last night so very tired, therefore haven`t rode far for safety reasons, however first impressions are very favourable







...

A nice size, a lot of 125`s are a bit `toytown` IMO.









A comfortable riding position, I`m not a racer so don`t like being spraweled across the tank and the bars are a nice width as well.









A comfortable saddle, which is just the right height.









Obviously will have to take care running it in but it pulls well and has a nice ralaxed 4 stroke burble.









Overall I`m very pleased, I`m looking forward to an enjoyable summer getting to know this bike









Here`s a quick shot taken by a half frozen Caroline, excuse the wheelie bins, we didn`t notice them


----------



## Mothman

Looks good Mach







, hope you enjoy it.

Richard


----------



## MarkF

At last! I like the colour and it does have a certain presence that other 125's don't have. Look at that silencer







It that due to emmision laws? Don't know why Suzuki don't do a range of them for everybody 125, 250, 400, they already have the engines in the Burgman, I reckon they would sell loads.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

MarkF said:


> At last! I like the colour and it does have a certain presence that other 125's don't have. Look at that silencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It that due to emmision laws? Don't know why Suzuki don't do a range of them for everybody 125, 250, 400, they already have the engines in the Burgman, I reckon they would sell loads.


Thanks Mark, there is, or at least was, a 200 version but you`re right a 400 would be very cool, anyhow I`m happy with the 125, it suits my needs









Regarding the size of the silencer, could it be due to the Catalytic converter fitted to the bike?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Mothman said:


> Looks good Mach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Richard


Thanks Richard, I`m sure I will









BTW I was going through some old papers and found the reciept for the only other new bike I`ve had, the Dneiper MT-9 650cc outfit, I got it in March `76 almost exactly 30 years ago, I must dig out a photo taken at the time for comparison


----------



## Shaky

Mach,

nice picture and nice looking bike,







hope you enjoy it.

I used to own a " bone shaking stinker", 1979 Daytona spec, 750cc with siamese pipes.

Black and Gold trim. I used to travel back and forth to work every day on it. In spite of what you all think, I for one thought it was great and enjoyed it.

I used to change headlamp bulb every two months or so, adjust the chain occasionally because it stretched a bit, wipe the oil off my right boot every day, and polish it every weekend.

I bent my knee back the wrong way kickstarting it, and I rememder my bum used to slide back down the seat if I went over 60. Used to vibrate a bit. But I liked it.

Mach enjoy your new bike, the air smells fresher somehow on a bike, don't you think.









Dave......


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Shaky said:


> Mach,
> 
> nice picture and nice looking bike,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you enjoy it.


Thanks, I intend to











Shaky said:


> I used to own a " bone shaking stinker", 1979 Daytona spec, 750cc with siamese pipes.
> 
> Black and Gold trim. I used to travel back and forth to work every day on it. In spite of what you all think, I for one thought it was great and enjoyed it.
> 
> I used to change headlamp bulb every two months or so, adjust the chain occasionally because it stretched a bit, wipe the oil off my right boot every day, and polish it every weekend.
> 
> I bent my knee back the wrong way kickstarting it, and I rememder my bum used to slide back down the seat if I went over 60. Used to vibrate a bit. But I liked it.


Is that why you call yourself `Shaky`?

























Shaky said:


> Mach enjoy your new bike, the air smells fresher somehow on a bike, don't you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave......


Except if you were behind the same car I was yesterday, it reminded me of those old WWII films where the ships `Made Smoke` to hide behind, I kid you not most of the time it was like being in a pea souper, I could hardly see the offending car for it









Won`t put me off though, been too busy to go out today but hopefully tomorrow I`ll get out in the country


----------



## pg tips

Tell Caroline she takes a nice Photo Mac.

Looks like a nice bike, the rear tyre looks huge for a 125, nothing like the ones I used to "play" on 25 years ago!

btw where's your orange afro wig?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> Tell Caroline she takes a nice Photo Mac.
> 
> Looks like a nice bike, the rear tyre looks huge for a 125, nothing like the ones I used to "play" on 25 years ago!
> 
> btw where's your orange afro wig?


Thanks Paul I`ll tell her, I persuaded her to take a number of others they way I wanted, she said this would look better and just took the one.......

She was right









_*Women!!*_


----------



## johnbaz

mac

that's a really nice looking two wheeler, can it be ridden on a full car licence (i'm sure the laws have been changed regarding L plates).

you really look nothing like i expected, i thought you'd resemble a werewolf with thick curly black hair (judging from your wrists







)

actually the image in my mind was an actual person that i'd forgotten about, it was a mate of my dads- everone called him jock, i never did find out what his real name was









regards, john









btw, we know what mac looks like, anyone else care to post pics of themselves- or has this been done before??.


----------



## pg tips

> btw, we know what mac looks like, anyone else care to post pics of themselves- or has this been done before??.


It was done a while ago but an update might be nice, don't expect a pic of Roy, he makes Howard Hughes seem like Antony Worrel Thompson in comparisson!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

johnbaz said:


> mac
> 
> that's a really nice looking two wheeler, can it be ridden on a full car licence (i'm sure the laws have been changed regarding L plates).


Thanks john, I have no idea if you could ride one on a car licence, I past my bike test way back in `76 and car test in `82

























johnbaz said:


> you really look nothing like i expected, i thought you'd resemble a werewolf with thick curly black hair (judging from your wrists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> actually the image in my mind was an actual person that i'd forgotten about, it was a mate of my dads- everone called him jock, i never did find out what his real name was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards, john


Well I used to have black curly hair, now I have a reverse Mohican
















Strangely enough I`m called Jock by everyone in my family except my Mother who really hates it when they do











johnbaz said:


> btw, we know what mac looks like, anyone else care to post pics of themselves- or has this been done before??.


Sounds like an interesting idea









As Paul says I doubt you`d get one of Roy, he`s very secretive, I suspect he isn`t actually based in Bridlington at all it`s just a cover, all the mail & phone calls get redirected to his private Island somewhere in the Carribean


----------



## johnbaz

mac

here's one of me doing a BEN TURPIN impression at work (scruffy hole forgemasters







)










i do scrub up ok though









john


----------



## johnbaz

QUOTE by mac "Strangely enough I`m called Jock by everyone in my family except my Mother who really hates it when they do"

i used to work with a really nice welshman when i was 16years old, everyone called him taff, it was about a year before i found out his name was actually dougie- what a prat







, but then iwas young (i used to knock about with robin hood














)

john


----------



## mach 0.0013137

johnbaz said:


>


Here we have a perfect example of the sort of level headed chap that are the backbone of this forum
















Are any other of you `International Men/Women of Mystery` prepared to reveal yourselves?


----------



## johnbaz

mach 0.0013137 said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have a perfect example of the sort of level headed chap that are the backbone of this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are any other of you `International Men/Women of Mystery` prepared to reveal yourselves?
Click to expand...

 thanks mac....erm- i think









john


----------

